
Show HN: Discover random sites that are delightful, exiting, funny and surprising - imakesoft
https://boogiemarks.net/
======
imakesoft
[http://boogiemarks.net](http://boogiemarks.net)

Some of you might remember that I show cased this site here around 2 months
ago. Back then it was purely about bookmarks but thanks to our active users
the service can now move to a next level.

New Boogiemarks is not just about bookmarks but also about discovering cool &
useful sites. You can still save sites for your personal use or collaborate
and delight others with your findings.

